# period pains 5 days before period due



## sarahjane10

:flower:
hi ladies

for the past 2 days i have been having bad period pains i am only 5 days till period is due?
some ladis said implatation pain maybe! but pain is like i am on period or 1 day before got all the sighns of a period.. leg ake, cramps!!

plz help


----------



## sarahjane10

any 1


----------



## NewB

if af hasnt arrived this mayb imp. this is when it may happen. i too am cramping a little. keep me updated.


----------



## croydongirl

I had AF cramps at 5 or 6dpo when I got a bfp, but they went away after 7 or 8dpo and I didn't have any cramping by the time AF was actually due. Sadly ended in m/c but just wanted to say it could be a good time. I am not sure if it was implantation cramping (i didn't have bleeding) but I have had 3 other pregnancies and never had that symptom again...who knows?! But good luck to you and fingers crossed this is your month for a sticky bean and this cramping is him or her getting cozy!!

All the best x


----------



## buttercup_82

hey sarahjane10,

did u say u got leg ache also?? i got my first af after mmc on 20th dec, lasted about ten days, then on 3rd jan dtd. i normally monitor my cm, but this month it seemed to go from dry, to think creamy, to dry again, but not sure if i missed the ewcm bit in the middle somewhere? anyway i had the thick creamy one on 4th or 5th jan. since then i have had very mild period cramps and i have had leg ache, almost like growing pains u used to get when younger! i am due my af next week i think (although first af sicne mmc/d&c so not sure of exact time, i used to always be 28-30day cycles before mmc). i have also had lots of gas which is what i had first time round very early! anyway, the prob is im not sure when i ovulated, plus we only dtd on 3rd jan and 9th so chances slim i guess.... but does any of this sound like u?

xx


----------



## sarahjane10

hey buttercup 

i am always get leg akes when i am on my af.. but i have not had leg ake for 2 days xx


----------

